# Substrate Change?



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Is there a need to change out the substrate in a tank after a period of time? I have 3 planted tanks and 1 has had the same Eco Complete substrate for 2 1/2+ years, another for 2 years. Would like some feedback on this as I would really like to avoid old tank syndrome. Plus, I'm thinking about changing the substrate to black blasting sand. Anyone have any success with Black Diamond or Black Beauty Blasting sands and which grit size is better for aquariums...the medium or fine? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

As long as you provide fertilizer tabs, you shouldn't ever have to replace your substrate. With that being said, if you don't vacuum (like me) it is good to stir it up/vacuum it (preferably with fish out of the tank) to prevent any hydrogen sulfide buildup.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay. I just ordered some fert tabs from Amazon this week. I DO vacuum the gravel (usually very shallow) most of the time during water changes then deep vacuum every once in awhile for the purpose you stated. Thanks Gizmo!


----------

